# duck club or lease in Southern Utah???



## critterells (Aug 12, 2013)

My dad is finally retiring from his medical practice in Southern Idaho and moving to St George and asked me to help him look for a duck club or lease where he can leave decoys, sit (not lay down) in a blind and, most importantly, work his retriever (which is what gives him the biggest "charge" these days). He is in his mid-seventies and has hauled enough decoys, launched enough boats, laid out in enough ground blinds, competed on enough public land, and jumped enough creeks to last a lifetime. Can anyone point us in the direction of specific clubs or leases, or areas where this exists or local organizations (DU chapter, retriever clubs, etc.) that he could join. I am not very good on these forums, but I assume there is a way to send a private message if necessary. Thanks.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not aware of any waterfowl clubs in Southern Utah. There may be one on the Sevier River. Of course, there are quite a few clubs on the south end of the Great Salt Lake, some of which have members from St. George.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Plenty of retriever clubs around, mainly northern end of the State. Some of the hardcore Retriever guys winter in Southern Utah so they can train in the winter.

Weber River Retriever Club & Wasatch Retriever Club are the hunt test clubs in Utah. There is a newer club that runs a hunt test in Feburary outside of Mesquite 40 miles. Hope that helps


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

My club is the closest to him that I know of and I am about three hours away


----------



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

there is no duck club in st.george all st.george duck hunting is being shut off due to biulding here. and the dwr does not care about the duckhunter in washington county or southern utah


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahshovlerhunter said:


> there is no duck club in st.george all st.george duck hunting is being shut off due to biulding here. and the dwr does not care about the duckhunter in washington county or southern utah


What would you like to see the DWR do in Southern Utah to improve duck hunting? You do realize you live in the desert? There's always the WMA's in Nevada if you like lotteries and blind draws.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I have agree with utahshovlerhunter comment it is the truth dwr do not care duckhunter in southern utah I hunt in nevada they do more work on there wma then utah when was the last time they planted clear lake with feed?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pelican said:


> My club is the closest to him that I know of and I am about three hours away


You're alive!!


----------



## critterells (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. That helps. Sounds like my dad will need to decide if he wants to drive 3+ hours.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

richard rouleau said:


> Well I have agree with utahshovlerhunter comment it is the truth dwr do not care duckhunter in southern utah I hunt in nevada they do more work on there wma then utah when was the last time they planted clear lake with feed?


When was the last time that feed was planted on Northern Utah marshes? Maybe I am missing something here, but I have not heard of that happening.
richard, we have plenty of Phragmite seed we could send your way.:mrgreen:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if there are ducks (probably not), but not too far away there is supposed to be Southern Utah Hunting Club LLC in Cedar City.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> You're alive!!


Hells yes!!! Is this our slurpee buddy?? I knew he couldn't abandon us. Sad to see he has gone to the dark side though...:-?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pelican said:


> My club is the closest to him that I know of and I am about three hours away


Pelican has a nice property. I have been there and would definitely suggest it


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Bax. He sent me a PM. I'm alive boys and doing just peachy. Looking for a new dog, my chessie died in May. So I came here to see if anyone had pups or a litter or started dog for sale. I peek in every few months.Way more alive on some forums than y'all think


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Pelican, Well hello FRIEND how ya been buddy. How's the club comin along?


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Doing just fine buddy.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pelican said:


> Doing just fine buddy.


Come and say hi. We miss you.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

8);-)Y'all have a great hunting season. If you come across a good drahthaars or Chesapeake let me know


----------

